# Curing time



## flareman (Apr 14, 2018)

do y’all have a general rule for how long you cure meat based on thickness (ie 2 day per 1/4in or something along those lines)?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

Honestly everything I cure I do for 2 weeks. Whether it be a dry cure or a brine cure. If it's over 2" thick then I use a brine cure & inject the brine into the center.
But I believe the general rule is 2 day's per 1/2" of thickness & a couple of days extra just to be sure.
So a 2" thick belly would go 10 days.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 14, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly everything I cure I do for 2 weeks. Whether it be a dry cure or a brine cure.
> Al


Same here. "Two weeks" is easier to remember than certain number of inches per week (wait...was it per day)? Lol.


----------



## flareman (Apr 14, 2018)

awesome. thanks guys. it''s been a few years since i've gotten to make bacon/canadian bacon and i couldn't find my notes anywhere (PCS'd from San Antonio last summer).


----------

